# Low pH or Mg deficiency...your thoughts?



## Rdrose (Dec 17, 2007)

*These two pics are of one of my 2 smaller WW plants.  Both of them are affected, this one is the worst.*

*The larger one that is in a much larger pot, is not affected* *(check my grow journal, see link in signature) *

*I noticed some slight yellowing of the middle fan leaves (as if they had been lightly sprayed w/yellow paint) on the day I transplanted them from 6" pots to 2 gallon pots.  After the transplant, they became worse. *

*I had switched them over to Tiger Bloom from Grow Big (as directed on FF feeding chart) approx 3 days earlier.* 


*3 X 3 X 5 ft growroom*
*400W HPS, *
*12/12 light cycle*
*Ph was 6.0 (adding bone meal)*
*Temps are 83* in light cycle, 69* dark period.*
*Humidity approx 40%.*
*FF Ocean Forest, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom Ferts.*
*Fan and air circulation is good*
*These ladies have been in flower for 19 days.  *

*I started spraying them with Epsom Salt water, and the newer leaves don't seem to be affected, but I'm still concerned. I know that PH can mimic Mg or other nutrient deficiencies that's why I'm posting here...*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 17, 2007)

Um...Wish I can help you out rose but I'am not sure myself
Hope you fix your problem.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 17, 2007)

*The color is kinda of washed out in that pic. What does the new growth look like? If the new growth is affected such as growing slower or growing smaller the Magnesium is your problem. From what I can see it looks like a Mg problem.Good luck  *


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah possibly an MG def.Have you checked for mites? have a good look under the leafs for any activity.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 17, 2007)

My WW grow I kept the pH about 6 to 6.2 and they seem to love it. I used everything FF like you been doing except I started Cha-Ching @ 3rd week flowering. IMO I don't think it is pH.


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 25, 2007)

Rdrose has the problem settled down yet?


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 25, 2009)

My plants are showing the same problems, you guys think its mag deficiency?


----------



## Rockster (Jan 25, 2009)

You say your ph is 6 and you are adding bone meal,well is that ph6 of your nutrient solution or is that soil ph corrected with bone meal?

You say you are following feed guidlines but what exactly have they been fed in amount and feeding frequency?

Doesnt look like classic Mg def but that doesnt mean there isnt an associated MG problem.

Have you grown with this compost and feed before Rdrose and please come back this way re ph info,then we might be able to shed some light.


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 27, 2009)

Think it could be ZINC?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

12-17-2007, 06:27 Am


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 27, 2009)

drop the ph down in the hole for a day or so,5.2. or put a heater to keep your temps out of the 55f-60f degree range during dark periods.one strain doing this and another strain not doing it. in same resevoir same flood table.cold in your basement hippy ?


----------



## frankthetank (Jan 27, 2009)

I had the same problem and it was the ph being off (too low).  test the runoff water of your soil to get an accurate reading of what ph the roots are in.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2009)

Definatly not a MG issue.

I don't know too much about soil PH, so maybe someone else can input, but I do know mg issues, and that is not it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2009)

frankthetank said:
			
		

> I had the same problem and it was the ph being off (too low). test the runoff water of your soil to get an accurate reading of what ph the roots are in.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 12-17-2007, 06:27 Am



*Over a year ago or 2/3 grows ago... *


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Over a year ago or 2/3 grows ago... *


 

I wonder if he fixed his problem.......


----------

